# The Brindle Thread.



## vdubbinya

As the title says, show us your brindle dogs. blue brindle, red brindle, black brindle, brindle patches !!! i'll start off, this is Pike 100% razors edge bully, 14 months old, blue brindle.


----------



## BedlamBully

Tankers


----------



## PeanutsMommy

yay!! i get to partcipate in this thread and the red thread!! Heres.....PEANUT!!


----------



## American_Pit13

Whooooo Brindles!!!!!!!!!!!
Slim Blue Brindle
















Kamakazi R.I.P Black Brindle

















Chino Black Brindle R.I.P old girl. 








Jackamo Casanova R.I.P ( All my black brindles have died  )


----------



## princesstrish617

I love brindles!! Awesome Thread!


----------



## American_Pit13

I think these color threads should be stickys!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

american_pit13 said:


> I think these color threads should be stickys!


or a section  but we need one for every color so everyone can play!:woof:


----------



## American_Pit13

PeanutsMommy said:


> or a section  but we need one for every color so everyone can play!:woof:


Yeah otherwise they will just get lost down the line in a week  We need to be able to add and keep it going!:woof:


----------



## princesstrish617

I agree 

sticky em!


----------



## porter314

brindle is my fav . was the color of my first dog a true game bred pittbull (sparky)


----------



## pitbullgirl22

Tru Grit. He championed out this past weekend in Liberty


----------



## pimpidypimp

Maile 
Boyles/Banjo/Redboy


----------



## vdubbinya

c'mon folks i know there are more brindles out there than that. get posting. nice dogs every1, im blown away by a nice brindle dog. i thought i'd throw one in of pike as a pup. dont think i've ever posted these.... keep em comin :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## alphamum82

Here's CHINA!!! I took these yesterday. She's so comical!

I think she's winking at me!!! LOL


Such a Daddy's girl!!!


----------



## Jblondie813

Well shoot I gotta post my brindle boys on here! I posted the 1 on the BLUES thread....DANGIT!

I LOVE LOVE LOVE BRINDLE!!
A little neighbor girl asked if my black brindle dog was a tiger! lol


----------



## koonce272

My good ole boy Papo, 100% scatterbred. His is hard to see, very faint brindle, but if ya look hard, its there


----------



## PeanutsMommy

^^^Papo is my favorite kind of brindle..just a little partial i guess. Oh and LLRN's Kenya too


----------



## American_Pit13

Sticky thread! Or I have to keep bumping them up


----------



## dan'sgrizz

THE Maverick....
Brindled from Head to toe...well actually some toes are white lol..


----------



## vdubbinya

puurrrrrrttttttttttyyyyyyyyyyyyy:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Man you have no idea.... how hard it is to take pics of maverick LOL.... i call him Mr. Wiggles. His coloring is gorgeous has some dark read streaking down his back and His beautiful coper fawn sides. With Black Brindle stripes That get more intense as they come down to his paws.... Did i mention the dudes a beast also? LOL

One more.....


----------



## bullydoll

Here are my brindles....


----------



## Sadie

Ember Poo - Sister to Dan Grizz's Maverick


----------



## dan'sgrizz

EMBER! you sexy bitch! man she is sooooo gorgeous. wanna trade... you send me ember first ....hehehehe.


----------



## axel

here is brock


----------



## smith family kennels

Lucy (rip)


----------



## Bully_love

Here is tank almost four month old
I didnt know were to put it cause we are white and brindle


----------



## Carriana

Brutus (the eye patch is brindle).









Loki - brindle w/ white markings.


----------



## ATLAS

\
Atlas and his brindle


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

here she is!!! KENYA! 








ahha caca girl


----------



## lostnadrm

beautiful brindles, guys and gals..


----------



## megz

Nytro...


----------



## BroncoGurl

This is my mom's brindle boxer, Lola. Not an apbt but she is my pups best friend. I'm always bringing him over to have play dates with her.


----------



## marineguy56

I will post some pictures when it actually lets me post them. I have some real cute ones so keep an eye out for them


----------



## princesstrish617

BroncoGurl said:


> This is my mom's brindle boxer, Lola. Not an apbt but she is my pups best friend. I'm always bringing him over to have play dates with her.


Beautiful boxer and I absolutely love your puppy so cute!


----------



## inkaddiction

Sages brindle * I killed Kenny butt*


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

*Beautiful "Brindle-icious" babies everyone!*


----------



## vdubbinya

cant agree more patch. glad i started this thread!!!


----------



## BroncoGurl

princesstrish617 said:


> Beautiful boxer and I absolutely love your puppy so cute!


Thank you. 

She is so good with my puppy. He is always nipping at her but she mostly just mouths him. She's only 19 months old.

These are some older pics from when he was much smaller.

It looks like he is going for her throat in this pic but that was just the angle of the camera. lol


----------



## pitbulllover27870

ms.darla bug


----------



## marineguy56

I have plenty more pictures of these cute little puppies. They are a lot bigger now. I just need to take some more recent pictures of the 2 we kept. And just so everyone knows the only reason that we had the puppies was because all of our friends wanted some of our puppies. We had 9 deposits before anything even happened. We had 11 total and kept 2. We keep in contact with all of the owners, mainly because they are friends of ours. A few went through strict strict application process and we keep in contact with them as well. One lives across the street  They will be 1 in May. But who can resist puppy pictures


----------



## StaffyDaddy

CHINO! AMSTAFF BRINDLE PUP @ 7 WEEKS








HERE IS HE COMIN ATCHA!!









THIS IS NOT HIM... THIS IS HIS POPS, "CHAMP"


----------



## velcro

mugsy


----------



## Buck E.Owens

*Great lookin dog! What does he weight?
*


----------



## Buck E.Owens




----------



## abazaba

bump for sticky


----------



## cominsoon254

*BRINDLES!!!!*

well i have to join the thread wit my brindle CANDY!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

aww candy is really cute!


----------



## cominsoon254

thanks she a handful too lol she 4 months and almost 30 pounds..


----------



## StaffyDaddy

dang.. mine is 8 weeks and 13.5 lbs. WOW.


----------



## cominsoon254

she was a runt....and her mom was taken when she was 4 weeks so i had her since


----------



## ThaLadyPit

I wanna play... this is my "hansum man"... RIP.. the Deebster (2 of many nicknames I had for him)... 'PR' SFK Midnight Sun's Friday Night aka Debo








12 wks old, ears taped b/c he was teething and ears were being stupid.









10 mos old and 65 lbs of lapdog!!









1 yr old and practicing for the show ring!








1st place for his breed, first time out in the ring!! (No, I'm not that fat anymore.. that was just a few months after my now 4 y/o daughter was born)








Just for fun.. my favorite head-shot of him!! Gonna get this tatt'd one day!! I love you Debo! I always said he was the son I'll never have.. he was such a good baby for me!! Unfortunately, I lost him to a heat stroke the first summer we were here in Georgia! But, if you can't tell, he's not forgotten!


----------



## American_Pit13

BUMP!!!!.........


----------



## SnoopsMomma

ok now that I put her on the new thread I guess I add her over here too. Smiles


----------



## Sinis

Any one know how to post pics with an I phone. I sooooo badly want to post the pictures of siddian my blue brindel pup 10 weeks old on 2 nd week at home and has already learned so much. Such a good dog and boy is he handsome. So smart
to
leashed potty and sit. Having troubel with laying down though any suggestions would be great


----------



## Aidan

SnoopsMomma said:


> ok now that I put her on the new thread I guess I add her over here too. Smiles


snoop i dont think I'll ever be able to hold int he chuckle I get from his ears :roll:

I swear he is about to take off and fly


----------



## ElDiablo

Diablo

































and yes the nails have been cut lol


----------



## Kimbers dad

*my brindle baby*

just a few of my lap dog lol.


----------



## vdubbinya

american_pit13 said:


> BUMP!!!!.........


haha....i hear ya babe


----------



## SnoopsMomma

Aidan said:


> snoop i dont think I'll ever be able to hold int he chuckle I get from his ears :roll:
> 
> I swear he is about to take off and fly


Yea sometimes I think soo too. LOL but she is the most lovable dog


----------



## Sadie's Dad

Here is my Brindle Sadie Boo. Monkey is less than impressed with her sitting on him.


----------



## aimee235

SAUSAGE BRINDLE. lol


----------



## Sadie's Dad

aimee235 said:


> SAUSAGE BRINDLE. lol


Is that like a blue nose or red nose? LOL


----------



## aimee235

Sadie's Dad said:


> Is that like a blue nose or red nose? LOL


Yes, and it is also a very rare color just like red nose and blue noses are. lol


----------



## BrendaJean1

Jayde


----------



## lowlady

My Damian
























My old boxer Lucian that my ex has, i still get to see the dog


----------



## KnineGuy

your boxer is a big boy....how many pounds is he pushing?


----------



## lowlady

Hes 125 , heavier than me but never gave me any trouble walking him


----------



## KnineGuy

lol yea thats a big boxer alright....looks like a big mush tho...boxers are cool dogs....always go go go!!


----------



## lowlady

He is a mush, Not so go go go as most boxers are though. Got him out of the shelter when he was approx 4 and was very DA. Worked with him and he'll walk down the streets ignoring dogs now, not sure how he would do face to face with one but dont care to try to find out lol


----------



## Chaos4ever

lowlady said:


> My Damian
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old boxer Lucian that my ex has, i still get to see the dog


that is biggest boxer i have ever seen.


----------



## StaffyDaddy

im gonna go on cardiac arrest looking at all this brindle.......... baaahhhhh if theyre not in their crates in the morning when yall wake up......


----------



## SIKK

lil tank and his red patch


----------



## pittiesonly

*the brindle boys*

as pups and fenced in the back when older.. roscoe with the white on face n tummy. mayhem all stripes...


----------



## PatienceFlame

my boyfriends dog, Peaches


----------



## dixieland

My Pretty Girl


----------



## Bully_love

I guess i could add mine!
Why does the brindle always look longer then other colors? or is that just me?










trying to blend in....


----------



## kodiakgirl

Bullet, a cream cocoa brindle. Very difficult color to capture in photos, but breathtaking when out in the sun!


----------



## CraziNate

My Enzo! I think he's considered a light chocolate brindle or red brindle


----------



## PatienceFlame

kodiakgirl said:


> Bullet, a cream cocoa brindle. Very difficult color to capture in photos, but breathtaking when out in the sun!


HOLY MOOSES! he looks just like my girl riley! she is brindle but my photos come out looking plain ol tan. LOL! beautiful boy!


----------



## norcalstockotn209

my dogs color i just bindle right


----------



## ColoNitzy

Here's my Turk. He really is the best dog in the world! He found me 6 years ago, and we've been loving life ever since!

His life may not have started out well, but in the short time we've had each other we've been to the tops of peaks, ran rivers, and soaked up the Colorado sun. He's starting to age physically, but has always been a Buddha.


----------



## angelbaby

Rocky my foster pup {will make a thread on him and explain him a bit there } love this dog.


----------



## vdubbinya

brindle FTW


----------



## CraziNate

vdubbinya said:


> brindle FTW


FTMFW!!!!!


----------



## Firehazard

dan'sgrizz said:


> THE Maverick....


Thats nice individualized brindle markings, well put together as well 
Real nice dog..


----------



## vdubbinya

mav is a ofk pup


----------



## Firehazard

Brindle dogs tend to be what I have:
I HAVE A COUPLE OF SOLID BUCKSKIN DOGS; BRINDLE DOGS ARE REALLY WHAT TENDS TO STICK AROUND.... I DONT KEEP DOGS FOR THEIR COLOR IT JUST HAPPENS THAT WAY.








Training the crew to work together, the brindled dogs are Brindle AKA Hooch, Bapho, and Yager.

























Brindle AKA "Hooch" (RIP Hooch is foundation to Turk's Dam) Chevalley's Brindled Coffee~








Duma








These dogs, in Oklahoma, are brother and sister but not belly mates. From Hooch and Sadity








Duma on stay, bellymate Konkols Kara in the air, From Hooch and Bahpo.








Yager








Litter from Hooch and Yager








Litter from Hooch and Bahpo








Hooch and Duma...


----------



## betsy09

Betsy.....Spotted Red Brindle I believe


----------



## eish12

*asha*

can u believe someone threw her away...she's about 3 months


----------



## APBTHAUS

I love this thread, there are soooo may beautiful brindle dogs. Of course I am partial because mine is brindle, but that's why I picked her!

Bailey at 5 weeks
http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=1835&pictureid=11344

http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=1835&pictureid=11346

http://www.gopitbull.com/picture.php?albumid=1835&pictureid=11346


----------



## Cujo's Mom

I concur... a lot of beautiful brindled pits on this board!!!

Here is Hazel @ 18 weeks old. She is a combination chocolate brindled with chocolate ticked markings on her white coat.

Pitbulls - Go Pitbull Dog Forums - Cujo's Mom's Album: A new addition to our pack!


----------



## rednosesstaffy




----------



## American_Pit13




----------



## PatienceFlame

Bogart is a chocolate Brindle


----------



## MISSAPBT

Choc Brindle


----------



## Luvum

Here's Gracie. She's blue brindle/white.


----------



## DeeboLove

This was my Trixie baby...


----------



## MyBabiesArePits

Here's my girl Princess Morgan. She made a year yesterday!!!!!

colby/greyline/watchdog


























sorry they are so big lol


----------



## Xiahko

Beia...She doesn't care for her hoodie.


----------



## motocross308

sidney 15 weeks! damn you for making this post now i must take new pics of sidney!  post outside romp with my sisters kids.. she knows the bath is coming and shes pretending to be asleep!


----------



## Brianchris

Cairo!!!! @ 4.5 months old


----------



## DMTWI

A pic of Chewee we got from his previous owner/foster.


----------



## Black Label Romo

DMTWI said:


> A pic of Chewee we got from his previous owner/foster.


I love him...send him to me ASAP...lol...great looking dog!!!


----------



## Mach0




----------



## cEElint

not sure what you call this brindle


----------



## truepits92

Tonka

































Jade and Tigger were my friends pups I watched!









































Lola


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

DueceAddicted's Duece









Pitbullmamanatl's Camouflage











































Koby aka Mitter Orbon









































































Brayden and Camo


----------



## Texas_Sweetheart

Mac aka Roni - blue with faint blonde brindle. The brindle is a little hard to see in some of the pictures, but it's there if you look hard enough!




























With my 6 year old daughter, JL









Watching the stick (his ULTIMATE toy)









Waiting for JL to throw him the stick


----------



## Texas_Sweetheart

truepits92 said:


>


That's flippin' ADORABLE! :love2:


----------



## truepits92

Texas_Sweetheart said:


> That's flippin' ADORABLE! :love2:


Isn't it! They were such good puppers! now they are huge. he actully bottle fed them from 2 weeks on. their eyes wernt even open and some aHOLE gave them to him. great for him and the pups someone like that didn't deserve them.


----------



## truepits92

pitbullmamanatl said:


> DueceAddicted's Duece
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pitbullmamanatl's Camouflage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koby aka Mitter Orbon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brayden and Camo


B-E-A-UTIFUL DOGGIES pitbullmamanatl !!!


----------



## truepits92

Texas_Sweetheart said:


> Mac aka Roni - blue with faint blonde brindle. The brindle is a little hard to see in some of the pictures, but it's there if you look hard enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With my 6 year old daughter, JL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watching the stick (his ULTIMATE toy)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waiting for JL to throw him the stick


L0V3 your daugter and your pitty !!!! <4


----------



## Texas_Sweetheart

truepits92 said:


> L0V3 your daugter and your pitty !!!! <4


Thank you! :love2: He is double her weight (she is 38lbs @ 6 1/2 yrs).

Here is Roni with my nephew


----------



## Hornets Nest02

ACE


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

truepits92 said:


> B-E-A-UTIFUL DOGGIES pitbullmamanatl !!!


Thank you!


----------



## Black Rabbit

Here's a few new ones of Tiva


----------



## esau616

This is Bonzo he's around 5 1/2 months now


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK

dan'sgrizz said:


>


way this is one amazing looking brindle nice:clap:


----------



## Alitlebit_ofJACK

here my Jack Daniels


----------



## MurphsMama

Okay so I had to add to this thread. I LOVE brindles! (Especially since my baby is a brindle, lol)


----------



## Xiahko




----------



## Mach0




----------



## Boz14




----------



## Silence

The twins, a sable brindle. [=

Bear (female)


















Bear and Kobe, a red light brindle female.









The Twins & Kobe









Better pic of Kobes brindle. & Bear again


----------



## Magic_2010

My little choco brindle Magic


----------



## rednosesstaffy

*Cookie red nose mastiff 1.5 yrs old*


----------



## coco36

looking good bro keep up the good work:clap:


----------



## coco36

looking good bro keep up the good work


----------



## coco36

*chanel*

blue brindel chanel 4months 100% gotti


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Boz14




----------



## pitbullgirl22

Gotta get my sexy red in here!


----------



## montijo

this is R/O !! 14 weeks


----------



## shewerewolf

Alexa believe it or not is some color of brindle in the sun... i dont know the different brindle colors so maybe ya'll can tell.


----------



## Natawnie

*Gator*

[


----------



## LaurieG

*Rescued pitty*

Hello all....I am new to the forum & to pitbulls. We rescued our first pitbull ( I will post a pic in awhile) last Saturday, her name is Valentine & she's 6 months old & I believe she is brindle as well. The rescue center didn't know too much about her as she was abandoned but they said she's been fixed & had her shots the problem now is she's sick; throwing up & coughing. Not sure if its because of the change in household or food....any advice out there for me & my daughter?

Laurie


----------



## bigred7999

*Maddie*


----------



## dixieland

LaurieG said:


> Hello all....I am new to the forum & to pitbulls. We rescued our first pitbull ( I will post a pic in awhile) last Saturday, her name is Valentine & she's 6 months old & I believe she is brindle as well. The rescue center didn't know too much about her as she was abandoned but they said she's been fixed & had her shots the problem now is she's sick; throwing up & coughing. Not sure if its because of the change in household or food....any advice out there for me & my daughter?
> 
> Laurie


welcome to the forum.You'll get alot more replies and advice if you post up an introduction thread.


bigred7999 said:


>


Nice looking dog.


----------



## hoteyes1

my babes phantom 1 1/2 and Tinsy 11 weeks 7 lbs lol








246.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## hoteyes1

Tinsy, i bought her as a blue and white lol and her color has quickly changed


----------



## hoteyes1

the light in the room makes her look red but its really a blue and blonde color she has now, it is strange watching her color change every day ive know this pup since day one


----------



## hoteyes1




----------



## hoteyes1

this is tinsy still


----------



## TypeR?




----------



## _blondie_

heres my brindle pitbull 
she is a year and 5 months

(sorry if picture does not show im new)


----------



## _blondie_

CraziNate said:


> My Enzo! I think he's considered a light chocolate brindle or red brindle


WOW! your dog is gorgeous


----------



## cEElint

Diesel, black brindle


----------



## Mach0

Diesel looking good !


----------



## doubleutee

------------TOBY---------------


----------



## IzzosMommy

Natawnie said:


>


I L<3ve his markings=]


----------



## pittylove77

*blondie*

my girl blondie


----------



## Nubwagon

Here's some of Lina with my brother's dog Harley...


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Jordanchhs

*First post of my pup.*

*This is my pup half way to his 1st birthday. 6 months old exactly! Such a good and smart dog.*


----------



## Sunday2009

*My Brindle Girl...Sunday*

My brindle girl "Sunday" 18 months old.


----------



## shipofgold

this is my boy Charlie Murphy


----------



## RenicDobe

its kinda hard to tell, but her patches are brindle!


----------



## pittylove77




----------



## okeefes pit boss

heres my gamedog LUCCA BRAZZI


----------



## Wt00612

*My baby dixie*

My pup Dixie at 7 weeks


----------



## CoolHandJean

*All of my dogs are brindle. *

Notch









Tess









Hawken









Magnus









Locus









Morgan (his isn't as prominent, but he has some brindle)


----------



## Pit75Bull

Sadie.... Light red brindle


----------



## bullychick2010

*My brindle boy, his name is Nightmare *


----------



## ChevyChevorlet

New here :] But had to put up my beautiful girl, this is Chevy!
4 weeks old to current. :]


----------



## Patch-O-Pits

BEAUTIFUL babies everyone!


----------



## brandileigh080

Ace

American Bulldog/Pit bull mix.


----------



## Sparta




----------



## Sparta




----------



## shewerewolf

Hard to see sometimes but my girl actually does have some brindle on her...hope you all can see it


----------



## Sparta

Drove by a box on my way home. Took my guy for a walk about an hour later, and the box was still there. Guess he smelled what was inside and took me over to see--









We took it to the local wildlife rescue. No idea who left it there in the box.


----------



## Blueindian

I'm new here how do I post pics from my phone?


----------



## Blueindian

Camo 18 months


----------



## Blueindian

Hey what do you know I figured it out!!


----------



## Blueindian

Camo again


----------



## Blueindian

*New*








Hi everyone sry for being rude! I'm Nelson from Alabama. Camo is my big boy an the blue pup is my female gotti/re! I know she's not brindle but cldnt post by herself so posted her on this thread the male yorkie is my gfs baby! Jst picked her up last weekend she's 8 weeks now!


----------



## Blueindian

. This is "Thompsons" blue kyra!


----------



## Blueindian

. This is Kyra and her little buddy Tyke the yorkie I told you about a few post ago!


----------



## Sparta

Blueindian said:


> Camo 18 months


great dog. mine is about the same age, but he's from the shelter so no one knows for sure


----------



## Sparta




----------



## opal81

*The Is Legend*

my brindle baby. he will b 1yr old June 14th, 2012


----------



## TNPittieMoma

Her brindle coloring is very diluted but it's there! This is Samantha and she's between 7-9 years old:


----------



## truepits92

*I think*

She would be a "Trindle" Black and Tan with the brindle thru the tan 


shewerewolf said:


> Hard to see sometimes but my girl actually does have some brindle on her...hope you all can see it


----------



## MCANCELL

Here's some old-ish pic's of Lucy...she's currently 8 months old


----------



## BIGGS00X

My boy at 8 months old "OZZY"





































pictures are from a crappy cell phone


----------



## MSK

Bouncer


































































Deuce (R.I.P.)










































Kryp


----------



## pherd21090

'PR' GREY SKULLS FIRST LADY










MY PUPS MOM.


----------



## Mach0




----------



## Cain's Mom

I know the last post was a while ago but I just had to add my boy I love his color! Wish I had some of my cousins pit mix Baby Dog, she has the coloring of a tiger. Black on orange. Beautiful dog!

Best one with his color



















If you zoom in and ignore is gremlin face you can really see his color. It comes out a lot in the sun.










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TaylorAPBTT

My baby boy Zeus  My landlord made me get rid of him! 








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoingPostal

My brindle bitches


----------



## rabbit

Here's my lil booger Stonie


----------



## MrJ.Frost

Hi my 3year old pit is suppose to be brindle but his color I've never seen before can ne1 help








Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dayton-hulk

My dogs brindle I like this dress



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TheMightyZeus

Heres my girl "Eos". 3 months old









Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## nthn79

Here's our brindle, Moses, 7 months, he's a rescue we have only had a few weeks!









This is when we first got him, he had been living on the streets.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## xNitaBonita

DSCF8948 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

020113-1207 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

243 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

242 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

241 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

240 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

239 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

234 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

226 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

134 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

131 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr

DSCF8962 by ProudPitBullMama, on Flickr


----------



## Dynasty

Here's deuce the brindle of our family . Always being lazy and sleeping lol


----------



## Titanthepitbull

Titan also has brindle


----------



## LincsMom

BEAUTIFUL brindles out there... Very nice!!!


----------



## bitedown

*Sadie 13 weeks*


----------



## Carriana

bitedown said:


>


Is that a blanket? This picture is confusing to my tired eyeballs.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bitedown

Carriana said:


> Is that a blanket? This picture is confusing to my tired eyeballs.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lol yeah shes sitting on a blanket.


----------



## Ceasar P

I am new to this forum but I am the proud owner of an awesome brindle APBT name Ceasar. I would love to share photos of him for this forums feedback on how you guys thinks he looks; but I don't see how to post his photos...


----------



## jttar

Hello Ceasar P and welcome to the forum. For what ever reason this forum does not hosts pictures. What you need to do is to host your pictures online somewhere, lots of people here use Photobucket. Then click on the "Insert Image" icon in the dialog box and put in the URL where your picture is. Copy and paste commands are the best to use in that step. 
If you want to try Photobucket which is a free service click HERE.

Joe


----------



## Sparta

2nd attempt at earlier location


----------



## Sparta

Got him in as picture of the day on the Coast to Coast AM website..>GHOST CAR!!!










flying porsche or S2000 or something in the background


----------



## KFRUGE

This is my foster bulldog Rocky . It's so hard to get the right lighting to see his brindle, but it's so handsome !










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

